# Chuck Fellows John Deere engine



## johnmcc69 (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks very much to Chuck Fellows for this engine design, & thank you "Radfordc" for creating the original drawings of this engine, & all the other members here who contributed to Chucks build, your help made all this come together.

 Only fitting that a "Green" engine be shown here today on St. Pat's day.

 I've finished most of the drawings & will be posting them soon, just wanted to share what I have so far.

 Thank you Chuck,

 John


----------



## kuhncw (Mar 18, 2019)

Very nice.  This engine is my favorite of all the Chuck Fellows designs.

Thanks.

Chuck


----------



## johnmcc69 (Mar 18, 2019)

All finished up.

 Enjoy!

 John


----------



## kuhncw (Mar 18, 2019)

Very nice work, John.  Which CAD system do you use?

Chuck


----------



## johnmcc69 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi Chuck! Thank you!

 I create all my drawings in an old student version of Pr0-Engineer (Now "Creo")
 Have used it "Professionally" to create everything from product manuals, plastic mold design, tooling & machines...

 Was a horrible learning curve, but has some really slick features.

 Works perfectly for creating model engines. (& besides ACAD, it's all I have...)

 John


----------



## kuhncw (Mar 18, 2019)

John,

I spent some time with ProEngineer back in the mid 90s, though I didn't use it enough to become proficient.  However, the concepts helped me get up and running when Alibre came out.  My 2D cadd is Visual CADD, which got it's start as Generic CAD so long ago, it ran on floppy disks.  I like the 3D solid modeling, but at times zipping something out in 2D works best.

Chuck


----------



## Gordon (Mar 19, 2019)

kuhncw said:


> John,
> 
> I spent some time with ProEngineer back in the mid 90s, though I didn't use it enough to become proficient.  However, the concepts helped me get up and running when Alibre came out.  My 2D cadd is Visual CADD, which got it's start as Generic CAD so long ago, it ran on floppy disks.  I like the 3D solid modeling, but at times zipping something out in 2D works best.
> 
> Chuck


I am with you on the 2D CADD. I started using Generic Cadd back when you bought it as separate modules. I used it in my business for years and still use it for model engine drawings. I have tried several 3D programs but never got proficient enough to actually use them. I think that one of the big problems with drawings these days is that folks do not really understand the 2D and orthographic projection. Folks need a "video" to understand the drawing says the grumpy  old codger.


----------



## kuhncw (Mar 19, 2019)

I always enjoy discussing CAD, but  I didn't mean to change the subject away from John's drawings for the  Chuck Fellows's Deere Engine.  

Chuck


----------



## Gordon (Mar 19, 2019)

kuhncw said:


> I always enjoy discussing CAD, but  I didn't mean to change the subject away from John's drawings for the  Chuck Fellows's Deere Engine.
> 
> Chuck


Sorry. I did not even think about that.


----------



## kuhncw (Mar 19, 2019)

No problem, Gordon.

Chuck


----------

